# Doing PCD next week, factory tour?



## AndyM (Apr 18, 2002)

I am picking up my 135i next Friday (3/28), I just wanted to check and make sure I will be able to do a factory tour. I wasn't sure if the factory tours will be going or if the new tooling is going to keep us out.


----------



## brandonw (Feb 27, 2008)

Its still a NO from what it appears. I am doing my PCD 04/02 and would have really liked to do that as well. Here is the link for the info as well as a virtual tour, which is about as good as you will get right now.

http://www.bmwusfactory.com/build/guidedtour.asp


----------



## AndyM (Apr 18, 2002)

That's a bummer. I did not get a tour when I bought my Z3 Coupe because of the Z4.


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

AndyM said:


> I am picking up my 135i next Friday (3/28), I just wanted to check and make sure I will be able to do a factory tour. I wasn't sure if the factory tours will be going or if the new tooling is going to keep us out.


Just posted an update on factory tours:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=271437

Look forward to seeing you next week. :thumbup:


----------



## AndyM (Apr 18, 2002)

I-Won-Today said:


> Just posted an update on factory tours:
> 
> http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=271437
> 
> Look forward to seeing you next week. :thumbup:


Excellent! Thanks for the update.


----------

